# Unicorn Movement lost!



## southbank1951 (Jul 26, 2018)

So I decided to send my Unicorn Movement off to my Watchmaker to receive a new mainspring, watchmaker informed me that the packet has arrived with a split in it and no plastic container with the movement in it to be seen!

I now need to source one of these Unicorn Movements but none currently on the Bay can anyone help? Dimensions are approx 25x15mm

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rvkatk73l4lb4u7/Screenshot_20180727-132718.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rvkatk73l4lb4u7/Screenshot_20180727-132718.png?dl=0


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

As soon as I can get a chance to get my books out, I wiil feed back to you with some details.

Regards Simon.


----------



## southbank1951 (Jul 26, 2018)

simon2 said:


> As soon as I can get a chance to get my books out, I wiil feed back to you with some details.
> 
> Regards Simon.


 Hi Simon, that would be great cheers, I think it was based on the A.Michel 640.

Kind regards Tom


----------



## southbank1951 (Jul 26, 2018)

Just bumping this up. I am DESPERATE for one of these Movements someone must have one out there!


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

That sucks. Insured or tracked post? Hope you find one


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

This is such an old movement. Have checked my stock and asked around the trade. Nothing as yet to report.


----------



## southbank1951 (Jul 26, 2018)

r-macus said:


> That sucks. Insured or tracked post? Hope you find one


 Was insured but only up to £50 literally just received the Cheque from RM. So gutted though, only saving grace was that I took the Dial and hands off before sending it as was going to send them to Bills for light resto!



simon2 said:


> This is such an old movement. Have checked my stock and asked around the trade. Nothing as yet to report.


 Oh honestly thanks a lot Simon! Really appreciate the help!


----------



## southbank1951 (Jul 26, 2018)

Any updates? Still searching


----------



## southbank1951 (Jul 26, 2018)

Bump


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

hmm, wonder if something with similar dimensions can be found? I'd feel bad knowing you were doing something to better the watch, only for that to happen


----------



## southbank1951 (Jul 26, 2018)

r-macus said:


> hmm, wonder if something with similar dimensions can be found? I'd feel bad knowing you were doing something to better the watch, only for that to happen


 I'm sure I can find something of the same size but wouldn't feel comfortable with anything but a Unicorn Movement in there!


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I will keep looking. You never know what may turn up.


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

Just came across a unicorn movement on eBay not sure if it's the one you are after but if you search on eBay you should find it as it's the only movement better be quick few hours left


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I presume you know that Unicorn is a trade name of Rolex? ..

I have one somewhere but i'm sure it's a round one 

John..


----------

